# Monitor for M1 Macbook Setup



## MKNYC (Oct 21, 2021)

Looking for a monitor for my M1 Macbook Air setup. I sit about 4 feet away from where the monitor will be. Originally looking at the LG 27" 5K Monitor, though not sure if 27" 5k is a good size and resolution for 4 feet distance? Open to a smart TV if that's a better option...what would you recommend for size, resolution and brand/make/model for an M1 screen, at 4 feet distance? Curved monitor? Thanks!


----------



## rnb_2 (Oct 21, 2021)

I don’t know that I can recommend a specific model, but 27” might be a bit small at that distance, and the only thing to recommend the LG 5k is the screen - everything else about it is fairly mediocre, especially for the price. If you can find a 32” 4k with USB-C video, it will simplify setup, since you can attach it to the end of a Thunderbolt chain or use it to power the laptop if you aren’t already doing that with a dock.


----------



## colony nofi (Oct 21, 2021)

Yeah I agree that (personally) 27" will be too small for 4 feet.
In my little work from home setup, my eyes are 85cm from a 40" 5k2k dell monitor, and that feels just about perfect. Sometimes I lean in a little closer.
In my studio there's a 4k 43" currently on my desk. I tried a 34" 5k2k and it just too small to run the resolution (1:1) that I wanted. Its being used in another suite on an M1 mini.
The presentation (large) studio has my 49" 5k x 1440 (or is it 1600???) samsung, which I love but just doesn't have enough vertical resolution for me. It sits perhaps 90cm from the engineers eyes.
27" is good at 70-80cm at 5k res - if you are using it 1:1. If you are using it in half res mode, then further away is cool, but in my opinion you loose a tonne of versatility. I'd be needing two or three of them personally for effective / fast work.


----------



## MarcusD (Oct 22, 2021)

I use my Air on a 34” from about 3ft away but find it on the small side. Monitor is mounted on a Vesa arm so I can pull it closer if needs be.


----------



## topaz (Oct 22, 2021)

IMO 27 2560 x 1440 (on my Mac Pro) is just too small.

I’m having to run at 2176 x 1224 but also be aware that many plugins including major devs like NI don’t have HiDpi or rescaling so it’s a pain to setup either way.


----------



## Soundhound (Nov 11, 2021)

I’m looking to get a big monitor to use with my incoming macbook pro max 😮. i’ve spent the last decade in front of a 27” imac (2012 i7) side by side with a second 27” cheapo monitor, same reposition i think, or it looks the same anyway… i’m liking the idea of a single monitor so the main (Logic) window can be in the center instead of one side or the other. i’ve lusted after a 40-49 widescreen for years, or maybe just a regular aspect ratio 40”ish monitor?

the resolution/type size on the imac has been fine, i sometimes use zoom to go in tighter for a minute or so when i need to, not a drag to do it, and don’t do it all that often though really…

I wouldn’t mind things being a little bigger but i’m fine with it being essentially the same. i want to give up as little vertical real estate as i can if i go ultrawide…

also intrigued by the curved idea for a 49” ultrawide…

anybody have thoughts about what i should be looking at? 4k fine? resolution? aspect ratio?


----------



## PeterN (Jun 5, 2022)

I have realised something with the built in speakers of the M1 MacBook Air. They have an unique ability to reveal mixing mistakes. Especially a boxy reverb, boxy vocals and a snare with mud etc. - but in particular they reveal a reverb. The pro Yamaha speakers I got, or any of my studio headphones, can't do this.

So dont forget to use the built in speakers too. Would almost like to say that this crap of a computer (Macbook Air M1) is worth to buy, solely, for its mixing qualities via its speakers. But that wouldn't mean the bass or even mid range I guess. But to reveal reverb and some other artefacts. Amazing.


----------

